# Android emoji in Messages



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm imagining this, but under Gingerbread AOSP ROM's I used to get cool little android faces for emoji in Google Talk and Messages. Any idea how to get this under ICS or am I just having acid flashbacks?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Not ur imagination...  should give smiley face, ;-) should give wink etc... for true emoji (compatible with iPhones), you need to use handcent app with the emoji plugin but  on stock messenger app will work... you need the exact sequence for it to show tho or I think insert > smiley or something

f2e


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't have to use handcent you can also use gosms that's better imo just download the plugin for either one you wanna use. My girlfriend has an iPhone and we all know how obsessed chicks are with those stupid emojis.. haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scottricketts (Jul 23, 2011)

I just dug the little Android dude. Thanks for confirming that I'm not crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

scottricketts said:


> I just dug the little Android dude. Thanks for confirming that I'm not crazy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I think that emoji plug in has the android ones too in the gosms one

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe I'm missing something, but ics does this just like GB did. They even updated the Android dude. In the messaging app just use the Smiley icon in the bottom right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

I have the complete fix.

Download this http://db.tt/9CwK9x2H

Extract contents of folder, in root explorer , select all and copy to system/fonts. (Make sure to mount r/w)

Reboot your phone and now you can see emoji throughout your phone (obviously you can use it in a texting app but this allows you to see emojis in your stock messaging app, twitter, etc)

Oh and its compatible with ios5 ! Enjoy !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Doesn't Go SMS have those faces ? I thought they did. You could use that unless you like stock.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Doesn't Go SMS have those faces ? I thought they did. You could use that unless you like stock.


They do.


----------

